# Travel insurance for over 80's?



## Little Sis (26 Jul 2011)

Has anyone sourced this type of insurance recently. My elderly (and extraordinarily hale and hearty) mum is heading to the USA this Autumn and may tackle Oz next year. The main problem is sourcing travel insuarnce for her. She will be 82 next birthday. Most sites seem to stop quoting at 75 or at best 80. 

Would appreciate a link to any VALID sites catering for this age proifle. €200 for a month's cover to USA seems about the best.

Thanks in advance...

LS


----------



## Kev (26 Jul 2011)

This company is suppose to be good for older people 

http://www.saga.co.uk/insurance/


----------



## margaret1 (26 Jul 2011)

I spent a long time looking for Travel Insurance for my dad 85 with a number of health conditions. I found this website very useful http://www.ageaction.ie/sites/default/files/pdf/Travel%20Insurance%202010.pdf

In the end we choose insure.ie as they suited our needs best.Guy in the company was very easy to deal with and as with all of the insurance quotes we just needed to go through a medical screening questionnaire. The cost will be high for the age group unfortunately but if the insurance covers your mums needs then there's no price for peace of mind. 

Before dad was ill, we purchased Aer Lingus Travel Insurance for the over 80's, it was simple, straightforward,very reasonable. I cannot comment if it is stilll available as a product, but delighted at the time we got it.


----------



## Little Sis (23 Aug 2011)

*Solution*

Just a small thank you and update .. Located the list refernced above .. Not all compnaies quoted but ended up going with Zurich..€115 - annual .. worlwide .. which is fab .. She is 81, no private health insurance and no med condition, no previosu claim .. Many thanks to all at AAM..


----------



## Paddylast (30 Aug 2011)

*Travel ins for over 80s*

Just for information purposes Accident and General will cover anyone 80yrs or over.  The premium is 3.5 times the standard adult rate. Best to call them at 01 874 8458 or email sales@accidentgeneral.ie


----------

